

Scamville Shakeout: Was Gambit The Right Fall Guy? - hackerbob
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/24/scamville-gambit-superrewards-facebook-zynga

======
hussong
The irony in all this is that the company that the apparent gambit was made
with is actually called "Gambit".

